# السيرفو موتور والدائرة التشغيلية له



## روتر (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

حصلت على ثلاثة مواتير سييرفو (Servo MOTOR)طبعاً من مكائن تصوير قديمة واعتقد ان عزمها جيد لتشغيل ماكينة CNC ومواصفاته كما هو مكتوب على الموتور كالتالي:
DCG-5216-060 
DC24V 300rpm
طبعاً الانبير غير مكتوب عليه ولكن كما يبدو لي ان عزمه جيد.
طبعاً يوجد به ستة أسلاك أثنان منها معاً خارجه على ما اعتقد من الملفات ، والاربعة الأخرى معاً واضنها خاصة بالانكوردر.


طبعاً انا أطرح هذا الموضوع لكي نتشارك معاً لعمل دائرة لتشغيل ثلاثة محاور ونستخدم أحد البرامج المعروفة في التحكم مثل (KCam أو Mac3 أو أي برنامج آخر) لكي نستطيع التحكم في اي موتور سيرفو حسب الفولتية والعزم الخاص به(بخلاف ماطرحته سابقأ) لاني كما لاحظت المهتمين في هذا المجال مجل تركيزهم على (Stepper MOTOR)ودوائرة التشغيلية(طبعاً كما أعرف ان دوائرStepper اسهل ومنتشره أكثر من دوائر Servo )، مع العلم ان (Servo MOTOR) كما أعرف أنه أكثر دقة واقوى عزماً واكثر سرعة، واعتقد إذا نجحنا فعلاً في تصميم دائرة تعمل على مخرج الطابعة (LPT Port) أو على (Serail Port) بشكل متقن فإننا سوف نقوم بتصميم مكائن Cnc تؤدي المهام التي نتمناها بشكل متقن وسريع ودقيق كما هو في المكائن الأجنبية الصنع .

طبعاً ما أتمناه أن القطع التي سوف نكون منها الدائرة أن تكون في متناول الجميع من حيث السعر ومن حيث توفرهافي سوقنا العربي لكي يستطيع اجميعنا تنفيذها.

من جهة أخرى انا قد بدأت البحث عن IC الذي نستطيع من خلاله التحكم في المواتير وسوف ابذل جهدي في أن اضع كل ما أحصل عليه من معلومات في هذا الموضوع، وأرجو من أهل الخبرة في مجال الإلكترونيات وفي مجال تصميمي وتشغيل مكائنCNC أن لا يبخلوا علينا بالمشاركة وإثراء الموضوع بكل ما هو مفيد لتعم الفائدة للجميع والله الموفق.


----------



## khdroj (1 مايو 2008)

كل التحية والاحترام بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

أعتقد أن أقل عدد ممكن لخطوط السيرفوموتور هو
ثلاثة خطوط تغذية وثلاثة خطوط انكودر وخطين لتغذية دارة الانكودر


----------



## sezar185 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اله كل خير


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (29 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا معاك
ويوفقك أنشاء الله


----------



## هانى بدر فرج (15 مايو 2010)

عاوز فريك بالسيرفو موتور


----------



## هانى بدر فرج (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أريد ان اعرف اين تباع كتب النخيلى وشكرا


----------



## هانى بدر فرج (14 يناير 2011)

اللة اكبر


----------



## أبا موسى (15 يناير 2011)

اذا اردت التحكم بالcnc عن طريق IC يجب أن تستخدم اما L297 او L298


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي علي المجهود
ولكن هل يمكن مساعدتي في دائرة تحكم بالمواتير السيرفو لماكينة cnc من خلال منفذ الطابعة
وايهما اسرع الموتور السيرفو احادي القطب ام ثنائي القطب


----------



## حسن-12 (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

